# Choosing the best marshmallow roasting stick for a beginner



## martin (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey guys!

I’ve occasionally had the opportunity of camping and always had amazing, memorable experiences.

Decided to pick it up as a serious hobby now moreso the marshmallow roasting part but I don’t really know much about it.

I’m sick of using twigs, so I’m looking to invest in a stick of my own.

Saw some great options compared on this site and am leaning towards the bamboo marshmallow roasting stick:
https://campingio.com/best-marshmallow-roasting-sticks/


I’ve set myself a budget of $50 for the stick – what do you guys recommend?

Ideally something that doesn’t require too much initial customization!

Thanks ahead for all the help!
MIKE.


----------



## anamcamp (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello friends here is exclusive camping themed Tshirts. If you want to buy check out this link https://teespring.com/stores/camping-tee-gallery


----------

